# Was verlangt ihr für CD verkauf?



## Mondenkynd (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab jetzt meine 350 erreicht und kann 3 Sachen Transmutieren (2 Diamanten und 1 Urmacht), was verlangt ihr für den verkauf des CDs?


----------



## Jeryhn (9. Februar 2008)

5g+trinkgeld


----------



## Aerlinn (9. Februar 2008)

Ich verlange nichts, dafür behalte ich aber eventuelle Procs (bin Meister der Transmutation). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moiki (9. Februar 2008)

also wenn so scheiß schnorrer ankommen die nur 1g trinkgeld raushaun wolln
verlang ich meine 10g un fertig was wolln die machen man hat die urmacht oder das transmutierte
ALSO !!!
wir sind auf der sicheren seite
un GMs halten sich da raus<!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Februar 2008)

Mit 5g ist man bei mir dabei.

Bei Elixieren kostet es nichts, aber die Procs behalte ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kommt manchmal ne große Menge an "Abfall" dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eldrasiel (13. Februar 2008)

mein tipp:

sammle dir ruf bei den sporregar und hol dir die transmutation Urerde -> Urwasser.
urerde kostet je nach server +/-6g und urwasser +/-20g.
so hast du jeden tag einen sicheren gewinn von etwa 14g.

sollte dir jmd fuer deinen cooldown mehr bieten, feine sache.

elexiere/traenke (auch wenns nicht die frage war):
gildenintern natuerlich gratis.
extern behalt ich mir sicher mal die proccs, je nach sympathie auch TG ;-)


----------



## Kafka (18. März 2008)

Bei fremden kosten meine CDs 10g aber bei der Gilde transe ich auch ma umsonst nur gegen die Mats weil ich da ja im Notfall auch Unterstützung bekomme.
Ich nutze aber meine CDs ansich eh meist selbst und verkauf die kaum.


----------



## nalcarya (19. März 2008)

Gildenintern gratis und sollte weder gildenintern noch ich selbst den CD brauchen, dann biete ich ihn über den Handelschannel an. Meist nenne ich dabei aber keinen Preis sondern sage nur gegen Trinkgeld nach Wahl, meistens bekomm ich 5-10g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Attractolide (19. März 2008)

ich verkaufe keine Cooldowns sondern nur die transmutierten Materialien.

Ich mach jeden Tag mit low lvl Twinks 2 Arkanitbarren und mit den 3 höheren Alchies 2x Urwasser und daraus wiederum Erdsturmdiamant mit Transm.-Spezi.

Mats (Urerde, Arkankristall und Thorium, kleine Scherbenwelt-Steine) kaufe ich im AH.

Das sind ca. 22 G mit den Arkanitbarren und ca. 75 G mit dem Erdsturmdiamanten pro Tag Netto-Gewinn, bei einem Zeitaufwand von etwa 5 Minuten.

Zudem kommen durch die Proccs manchmal mehrere Diamanten raus, so dass ich etwa bei 3500-4000 G pro Monat lande.

Was ich mit dem Gold machen soll, weiss ich allerdings schon lang nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber aufhören kann ich irgendwie auch nicht LOL

cu, MM


----------



## hufranz2007 (2. April 2008)

Jeryhn schrieb:


> 5g+trinkgeld




lol, 5 g PLUS tg, kommen da schon leute zu dir, ich verlange nix.....


----------



## Mjölnir (4. April 2008)

Aerlinn schrieb:


> Ich verlange nichts, dafür behalte ich aber eventuelle Procs (bin Meister der Transmutation).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich verlange auch nix, aber da ich die Proccs mitgebe, da die meist in Grp wollen weil sie wissen dass ich Elexiermeister bin, kommt es öfter ma hin dass ich so 10-300g noch als Tg kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



300g zuviel?

Naja....wenn wem ma ebend 10 zusätzliche Flasks hinstellen kannst finden die jeweils, dass ich des verdient hätte.

Aber meist ist es halt so, dass wenn man es vorher net abspricht und die Proccs für sich behält, es danach zu ärger führen könnte bzw rufmord betrieben werden könnte.
Die meisten geben eh ein entsprechendes TG für die Proccs und falls des ma wer net macht.....Namen merken und naja....Proccs behalten oder nix mehr anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




CD's verkaufe ich kaum, da ich die Gildenintern verschenke.
Haben paar Bergbauern bei uns, die Urerde ohne ende anhäufen und net loswerden. Als dank krieg ich halt ma paar Urerde umsosnt für Urmacht transmutationen zwischendurch oder halt für mich selbst um ma bissl was zu vk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 6789 (7. Juni 2008)

Ich nehme jetzt da durch die ganzen dailys viel mehr gold da ist und alles teurerer 25g da man mit "UERDE ZU URWASSER" bei uns locker 25g macht.: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXArthusXx (3. August 2008)

Also bei mir ist es so das ich TG nehme je nach menge (tränke/elexiere) und den tans cd benutze ich meistens selbst oder "verkaufe" ihn für 5-10g aber die proccs geb ich auch immmer ab aber dafür verlang ich dann oft auch mehr tg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (10. September 2008)

Ich transe meistens Urerde zu Wasser oder zu Leben für den Eigengebrauch. Täglich transen und wenn sich das angesammelt hat, hat mein Heildrui quasi eine Verzauberung verdient, die meistens irgendwas mit Urleben sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CD Kosten wären bei mir ca 8g bei Fremden- sonst kostenlos. Ach, die Procs behalte ich, ist auch selbstverständlich eigentlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thelux (10. September 2008)

ich verlang auch nichts. Meiner Meinung nach gehört sich das nicht, da du es freiwillig anbietest. Wenn dann soll der Jenige was freiwillig geben.


----------



## VanilleTeufel (29. September 2008)

Ich verlang nix aber meist geben die Spieler gerne was.
Proccs gebe ich natürlich mit Oô warum sollte ich die auch behalten?
Warum suchen denn die Leute sonst nen Speziallisten wenn man die Proccs behällt?


----------



## Nandori (6. Oktober 2008)

da ich transmutationsmeister bin nehm ich 20g allerdings gebe ich dann auch die proccs raus. finde das fair da die leute durch mich teilweise einen gewinn von 100g machen.


----------

